# Weapon light suggestions for a Glock 22



## Optik49 (Jan 14, 2008)

I’m looking for suggestions for a weapon light to be used on a Glock #22. I would like it easily attached / detached, carried separately as a backup light and BRIGHTEST available. LED or Incan I guess I’m open to both but for this I’m thinking I might want an Incan. If it has a laser sight great if not, no big deal. Before someone says it, ya ya ya I know I could use the search button. In the mean time I guess I will check the Glock Forums. Looking forward to the opinions. Photos would be a plus. 
Thanks


----------



## tussery (Jan 14, 2008)

Well one of the brightest weapon lights you will find right now is the X300. The TLR-1 and 2 are also good choices because of their price range. I would stick to an LED weapon light especially since you are using the .40 S&W otherwise you may be replacing a few incan lamps in your future.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am in the same search function for my Glock 22. The slide is currently in the process of getting a CGW CenTac9H finish in satin silver. 

I have a Surefire X200A and I assume the X300 is built to the same toughness because my X200A has been through heck and back. At last count (or well lost count) it has had over 5000 rounds through it (of various calibers), been shot off two seperate guns (once by me for not fully mounting it and the same for someone else who was trying it out), been dropped, thrown, and just generally used hard. Everytime I switch it on, it still works. 

I am awaiting the release of the X300L/X400 (X300 with laser.) I currently have a Surefire P101 (uses the P60/P61 or P60L lamp assemblies and is about 2X bigger than the X200/300 series and needs a seperate rail mounted to the Glock, so I will most likely just keep it in my locker as a momento because performance and size at this current time sucks...Most likely due to the shock isolation with the incandescent bulbs.

Surefire has discontinued all their incandescent pistol lights and concentrated on the X300 series. 

The TLR-1 and TLR-2 are also contenders but I have not had the time to test them (or haven't came across one at a deal.) I know it is not as on/off as easily as the X200/X300 but it comes close (there is a screw that needs to be tightened on it.)

There are the older Insight/Streamlight M3, M3X, M6, and M6X series incandescent lights that preceded the TLR-1 and TLR-2. They seem to be pretty popular still. I have tried out the M6 for a few days and I just didn't like it.

Here is a picture of the X200A burned front due to shorter barrel lengths.







Here is the X200 on my Glock 19






Here is a Surefire P101 for size comparison with my Glock 19






If you want a picture of the X200 on a Glock 22, I might be heading up to the shop later tonight and can snap a few for you with the light mounted. Just send me a PM here.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres what I use on my XD...oo:


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW, looks like a miniature M6


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 14, 2008)

Its the equivalent of the M3T. It looks like a M101 3 cell 9 volt body with a KT-4 turbohead attached to it. 

Must feel like shooting a .22LR due to the heavy nose...


----------



## JimmyB (Jan 14, 2008)

If you're able I'd try to borrow a weapon light and see if your 22 will run OK with one attached. My 22 would consistently fail to feed with an x200 and an M6. Out of the 30 or so 22's our Tac team had, only a few would run consistently with lights. Most people who have weapon lights don't seem to fire many rounds with them attached and therefore don't realize there is a problem(my opinion only). 

For the record the Glock rep for our department did admit that there was a problem with the 22/weapon light combo though Glock's official position is "there is no problem." Any of the Glock 9mm's seem to be fine with lights attached. Our Tac team has since switched back to 9's for various reasons.

BTW my 23 wouldn't run with the x200 either.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 14, 2008)

JimmyB - what kind of ammo does your department use? 

I'll take out the 22/23 tomorrow and run them with my X200 with various kinds of ammo (fball/hp.)

This might change my holster selection for my Glock 22 (was thinking Safariland 6004 thigh rig.)


----------



## JimmyB (Jan 14, 2008)

JasonC8301 said:


> JimmyB - what kind of ammo does your department use?
> 
> I'll take out the 22/23 tomorrow and run them with my X200 with various kinds of ammo (fball/hp.)
> 
> This might change my holster selection for my Glock 22 (was thinking Safariland 6004 thigh rig.)


 
At that time we used Speer 180grn Gold Dots. When we changed to the Federal 180grn HST I tried the 22/x200 combo again without success. I've used aluminum Blazer and Remington UMC too and couldn't get reliable function. Without a light attached the 22 runs 100%. 

I look forward to hearing your results. In my experience the guns that malfunctioned usually did so within 25 rounds or so and many couldn't go more than a 6-7 rounds. FYI- I don't work on the Tac team. My unit is based out of the Spec Ops office so I see the Tac guys a lot and train with them sometimes too.

BTW-I've have a 6004 that I wear around the ranch(just for fun). It's great for cold weather since it doesn't get lost under clothing. My model doesn't accomodate a light only because I couldn't find one for the x200 when I bought it(the G17/x200 works great).


----------



## dw51 (Jan 14, 2008)

> For the record the Glock rep for our department did admit that there was a problem with the 22/weapon light combo though Glock's official position is "there is no problem." Any of the Glock 9mm's seem to be fine with lights attached. Our Tac team has since switched back to 9's for various reasons.


 
It seems to me that Glock recognized a problem like that. I think they made a different mag follower to help fix this. I could be wrong.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 14, 2008)

If you want something a little cheaper, but still good quality by all means, try one of the incan's from Insight technology. I use one on my S & W 40GVE...I think the switch is a little easier to operate, but that's just personal preference. I use an SF 918FA on my Remington 870, but these guys have a bigger selection when it comes to handgun weapon lights.






http://www.insighttechgear.com/products.htm


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 15, 2008)

JimmyB said:


> At that time we used Speer 180grn Gold Dots. When we changed to the Federal 180grn HST I tried the 22/x200 combo again without success. I've used aluminum Blazer and Remington UMC too and couldn't get reliable function. Without a light attached the 22 runs 100%.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your results. In my experience the guns that malfunctioned usually did so within 25 rounds or so and many couldn't go more than a 6-7 rounds. FYI- I don't work on the Tac team. My unit is based out of the Spec Ops office so I see the Tac guys a lot and train with them sometimes too.
> 
> BTW-I've have a 6004 that I wear around the ranch(just for fun). It's great for cold weather since it doesn't get lost under clothing. My model doesn't accomodate a light only because I couldn't find one for the x200 when I bought it(the G17/x200 works great).



I am pretty sure I have some Speer GDHP 165 and 180 in the shop somewhere but the Federal HST stuff is hard to come by, been calling sevferal different dist. and they are always out. I don't shoot 40 often so I am glad I have the HST in 9mm. I have some Speer Lawman 165/180 gr FMJ/TMJ ammo to try out. I'll run though a few boxes of those. 

Safariland makes one for the 17/22/31 with X200 now, but ~$140 is a a big chunk of change. I found myself in need of a thigh rig when I went to do some transitions with a long gun. Got a nice sized welt on my chin when I went for my gun on the waist.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 15, 2008)

JimmyB said:


> If you're able I'd try to borrow a weapon light and see if your 22 will run OK with one attached. My 22 would consistently fail to feed with an x200 and an M6. Out of the 30 or so 22's our Tac team had, only a few would run consistently with lights. Most people who have weapon lights don't seem to fire many rounds with them attached and therefore don't realize there is a problem(my opinion only).
> 
> For the record the Glock rep for our department did admit that there was a problem with the 22/weapon light combo though Glock's official position is "there is no problem." Any of the Glock 9mm's seem to be fine with lights attached. Our Tac team has since switched back to 9's for various reasons.
> 
> BTW my 23 wouldn't run with the x200 either.



That's a fairly known issue with the G22 within the practical shooting community. Going down to a 16lb - 15lb recoil spring usually solves the function issue with the G22 and lesser issue with the G23. The Glock's design prevents it from being damaged by using too light of a spring. The rule is to use the lightest spring that will still allow the slide to close (go into battery), when the muzzle is pointed straight up and trigger depressed, then increase it by 0-2lbs from there. So, if a 14 lb spring will just close the slide (with the muzzle up & trigger depressed), a competition shooter should choose a 14-15 lb spring, and if used for defensive carry, should have a 15-16 lb spring. Doing this also decreases felt recoil and also provides more reliable ejection for people with weaker wrists or having less than a textbook combat grip. 

I hope that made sense....


----------



## OMNIHUGE (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm using the insight m3x and it's a spectacular little light. It has adjustable beam, and is waterproof. The switch can be used with instant on or constant on depending on which way you turn it. The switch rests where your finger would lay in the "ready" position. Great light with an advertised 125 lumen output, I can say it's definitely brighter than the m3, or the tlr versions.


----------



## oklalawman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would stick with an led. My dept issues streamlight m3. They are not that bright. We have had no weapon failures that I have heard of. I have seen some of the new leds. I saw this one on ebay. It uses a 225 lumen cree led. I thiink I am going to try one.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280157258495&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 15, 2008)

JimmyB, 

I took out the Glock 22 (serial # FKM***) and the Glock 23 (serial # EVX***) and ran them through the paces. These are not pristine guns, they get run hard and cleaned veyr little. The Glock 23 has a new barrel in it because the one that came with it snapped its locking lug. 

I ran the Glock 22 with the latest 15 round and 10 round magazines, and the G23 with 13 round LEO marked mags and the 10 round magazines. I put 25 rounds of Speer GDHP 165 gr. and 180 gr. through each along with 40 rounds of Speer Lawman 180 gr. through each. I only had 20 rounds of 165 gr. Lawman so I only put 10 through each gun. 

I had a Surefire X200A on the weapon when firing. 

The result was that the Glock 22 ran flawless, digested and spit out all 100 rounds. 

The Glock 23 was a different story, new barrel and old/worn recoil spring and a abused LEO mags jammed up after the first round fired (been wondering why no one checks out this gun.) The next round would not chamber (slide would lock open with rounds still in the magazine.) I dumped out the mag and threw it aside and empited the rounds into another magazine. The next 29 rounds went fine with the remaining magazines, then it started to not fully chamber (ie have a round almost into the chamber but out of battery so the weapon will not fire.) I dropped the magazine, ejected the round, took the gun apart and replaced the recoil spring with a new one. The next 70 rounds went fine. 

I did not keep track of when and where I changed grips, but I did all sorts of grips with the gun, two handed thumbs foward, strong hand, weak hand, slow fire, fast fire...

Besides worn parts/springs, the Glock 22/23 ate up the ammo without issue. I don't see how the X200A or any light on the gun could cause issues. What kind of magazines are you running through the gun with? How often do you change springs? What series are your Glocks? I think there was a recall on one "E" series of Glocks but not really sure the specifics.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 15, 2008)

oklalawman said:


> I would stick with an led. My dept issues streamlight m3. They are not that bright. We have had no weapon failures that I have heard of. I have seen some of the new leds. I saw this one on ebay. It uses a 225 lumen cree led. I thiink I am going to try one.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280157258495&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018




 So you're saying stay away from incans because LED tech is more reliable but you're going to try your life on a $33 dollar weaponlight from China??

Surefire still primarily produces incandescent weapon lights. The X300A is also outstanding but incandescent doesn't mean that it won't be reliable or even less reliable. Insight is a huge supplier to the military and the M series weaponlights have proven to be outstanding. Between the TRL-1, X200A, X300A, and M6X, my TRL-1 is my least favorite handgun light. Don't get me wrong...I like them all, but I'd have to pick it last out of the group for various reasons. 

Optik49, whichever light you go with, it's more important that you don't purchase an untested product from oversees. I recommend sticking with Surefire, Insight or Streamlight and make your purchased based on ergonomics. They will all make a reasonable amount light but they might not all be user friendly to you specifically. Go with the easier, most natural thing to your brain whether it's LED or incan.


----------



## JimmyB (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Very interesting results. I REALLY wish my gun would run with a light but oh well. As for Patriot's info, that was helpful too. I don't think I'll mess with the recoil springs though since the gun runs fine otherwise and has many thousands of rounds through it. 

I've had the recoil spring changed once and replaced magazine springs when the gun was issued to me a few years ago. I don't know what the round count was then but since then I'd guess I've put 7-8k through it. The mags are LEO only marked and have the #5 followers. The gun ser # is FNLxxx. Our armorer inspects the guns about every 2 years and does PM at that time so there may be other replacement parts too. 

I don't have access to my 23 now but I bought it personally last year and it's seen maybe 2k. I think it's like #KWExxx or close. We train with our duty ammo so almost all of the rounds were either Gold Dot or HST with a few exceptions noted above. 

The Glock rep said a mounted light can change the way the frame flexes just enough to cause problems. It sounds like yours is good to go, though I wasn't sure if you meant your 23 problems were with or without light mounted.





JasonC8301 said:


> JimmyB,
> 
> I took out the Glock 22 (serial # FKM***) and the Glock 23 (serial # EVX***) and ran them through the paces. These are not pristine guns, they get run hard and cleaned veyr little. The Glock 23 has a new barrel in it because the one that came with it snapped its locking lug.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ducati (Jan 15, 2008)

oklalawman said:


> I would stick with an led. My dept issues streamlight m3. They are not that bright. We have had no weapon failures that I have heard of. I have seen some of the new leds. I saw this one on ebay. It uses a 225 lumen cree led. I thiink I am going to try one.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280157258495&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018



let us know how that light goes. would that fit a glock 23?


----------



## Lightraven (Jan 15, 2008)

I just put a few rounds through my HK with a Surefire X-300. I only had time for about two magazines, though. No problems with light or gun.

I like the X-300 and it would be my first and last choice. With the X-300, you give up nothing in lumens versus any other handheld single Cree/Seoul light. The light snaps on and off easily and quickly.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 16, 2008)

JimmyB said:


> Thanks for the report. Very interesting results. I REALLY wish my gun would run with a light but oh well. As for Patriot's info, that was helpful too. I don't think I'll mess with the recoil springs though since the gun runs fine otherwise and has many thousands of rounds through it.
> 
> I've had the recoil spring changed once and replaced magazine springs when the gun was issued to me a few years ago. I don't know what the round count was then but since then I'd guess I've put 7-8k through it. The mags are LEO only marked and have the #5 followers. The gun ser # is FNLxxx. Our armorer inspects the guns about every 2 years and does PM at that time so there may be other replacement parts too.
> 
> ...



Hmm, that is interesting. I was thinking the flexing of the frame could have been an issue because of the locking block changes. Do you have a 2 pin or 3 pin Glock? 

The issues happened with the light on the Glock 23. I did not suspect the light, more or less the depressing shape the gun was in. Some guys go google eyes when we show them broken Glocks, they thought Glocks can run forever. 

I do not have much else to say because I am not a .40SW shooter, a little too much snap for my likes. I prefer the 9mm, .45ACP, and occasionally the .45GAP.

9mm is the popular ammo around my parts though. I went through at least 30K rounds of it in the past year and a half. Glock had to replace my slide on my 19 because it developed an issue where the firing pin channel on the breech face had a crater form on one side. Now on the new slide its starting to form on the other side. 

Patriot36 - I totally agree. I assume that weapons light from china will NOT stand up to duty use. I need a light that will light up when I press the switch. Surefires give me that piece of mind. If not, Surefire is a phone call away and their shop is in CA. I would say it would be hard to track down a factory in China and then if they do speak English, there might be a clash of how well it is spoken. I am not even going to deal with shipping the light there and back, would be easier to fly to China and stay at my cousin's house while tracking down the factory (which I found out the Fenix factory is about a 2 hour drive from his house)...


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, and if you go with an Insight, you'll have an easier time with the holsters due to the smaller bezel...mine fits pretty snug in the Blackhawk Omega drop-leg...


----------



## oklalawman (Jan 16, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> So you're saying stay away from incans because LED tech is more reliable but you're going to try your life on a $33 dollar weaponlight from China??
> 
> I will test it very thoroughly in training before it ever goes on my pistol. My plan is to test it on my 12 gauge and my ar. If it can stand up to that i will then test it on my .45. things do not have to be expensive to work. I am not much on brand snobbery either. If it works it works, if it doesn't it dont, since cree makes the led on it it should be durable as long as the wiring and switch is good.
> The 12 gauge will find that out. I have seen many a Surefires fail on gauges.
> ...


----------



## cslinger (Jan 17, 2008)

Totally agree with whatever you choose make sure you mount and run some of your defensive ammo through it. 

I have a Glock 17 that I do not use a light on and a Springfield XD45C that I use a Streamlight TLR-1 on. The Springer runs flawless with or without the light with any .45 I have used so far. I may have to mount on the Glock 17 just to see.

As for the light itself I am extremely happy with my TLR-1 everything from beam pattern, to throw, to brightness to battery life. It is just fine for my dangerous job of.........well I do need to go get a sandwich at night sometimes....


----------



## Ledz (Jan 31, 2008)

I run a TRL-1 on my 23. its been fantastic. I too have a P101 since at that time it was the ONLY light available. now it sits in my night stand drawer as a backup handheld light. The surefire 300 looks redunkulous. seems like a good choice for a long run.


----------

